# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  block anvils...

## Daniel Gentile

I've been away a while... (long story...)... but now I'm back  :Big Grin:  

however... while ago I used a plain rectangular block of steel as anvil (I guess approx. weight 220 Pounds). it's measurments for the working surface were: ~4.72" by ~13.78" (12cm by 35cm).
I found it to be the most practical thing for forging long blades.
unfortunatly It was just mild steel... and already had a good ammount of dents (It was used as anvil before already).

How would you best surface harden the same block but if it'd be made out of tool-steel... and what toolsteel you'd recommend?
as well what hardness should I go for? (though of something like 45-50 Rc).

It looks very similar to the one yoshindo yoshihara uses, (according tp "the craft of the j. sword").

as there's no horns I can work in it's left or right end, can angle the hammer more simply... it's a simply but fantastic anvil...
But as I said... I would want one made of toolsteel...

I was thinking of airhardening steels... and may verry large blowtorch. I do not have much of an Idea how I can move 200-300 pounds of steel in a not verry handy format from my forge to the quenching tank, then just submerge the surface and hold it there for a while. 


how about welding a toolsteel surface on the top?
but how? I can just weld the edges but not the surface itself, and I belive it not to be optimal there is just the most minimal space between the two... would it work well if I would have booth with precision milled surfaces?
or what?


Any suggestions welcome 


Daniel


PS: posted as well in the bladesmith's cafe

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

I live in a small town and we have a facility her ethat does profesional heat treating, I would imagine if you were to go to a place like this they could do it for you. I dont imagine you could do this with casenite as it is for smaller objects..or I suppose you could try..the problem would be as always with heat control and uniformity. Perhaps someone else can offer a suggestion here.

Dwight P

----------


## Daniel Gentile

Thanks,

The post I've made in the Bladesmith's cafe has deliverd quiet a few replies already... 

however I think that the Idea of bringing it to a pro-heat treat-shop will maybe delive the most perfect results... my shop is set up for blades not for anvils  :Smilie: 

anyway, I'll post some pictures when I will have it finished (takes a while... much to do of higher importance at the moment).


Daniel

----------

